# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >   Villa - check, now on to dining      
 > 
 > 
 > This is a list of the restaurants I have found so far on the West side of the island plus a few in Road Town.  I am trying to help a friend with his upcomin

## Erma

Villa - check, now on to dining   :Big Grin:  


This is a list of the restaurants I have found so far on the West side of the island plus a few in Road Town.  I am trying to help a friend with his upcoming trip to the island...only problem is my last trip to Tortola was 9 years ago (venturing down island and afar after four wonderful trips to BVI)  It is the same friend referenced in the villa thread.  They will be staying at  High Point which is located at the very top of Towers Estate - all I know is that is considered the "south west" side of the island.  The drive back to the villa might be a little challenging so I was trying to help him identify good resto's close to 'home'.  *as a note they will most likely get a driver for much of the trip to alleviate any early concerns about the driveway post dinner drinks...

Obviously they will want to head into Road Town at some point.   For that long of a drive it should be "can't miss" places.   Any experience at Brandywine Bay? 

Sugar Mill and Bananakeet are on the list thanks to the references in a few earlier posts.  - please feel free to expand the offerings.

Anyplace else on the island that you would consider a can't miss spot please feel free to chime in.  I would assume with the 360° view from the villa they will crash quite a bit...

Thanks in advance everyone  - after a tough tax season he needs a wonderful break and I hope to help make that easier to achieve.

*On another note - if anyone has a recommendation for a personal chef for in villa dining I would greatly appreciate any input!*

BVI Welcome 
Ultimate BVI


Bananakeet Cafe - Carrot Bay @ the Hertiage Inn
Tel: 494-5842   
Bananakeet Cafel 
Breakfast Hours:    Breakfast is not available.  Dinner:5:30-9:30pm  Happy Hour:4-6pm daily ($1 off all cocktails) with complimentary "shot at sunset"  Brunch: Sundays 10am-2pp 

Sugar Mill  - Little Apple Bay
Tel: (284) 495-4355
Lunch 12-2pm  Dinner 7-9pm
Sugar Mill 

Sebastian's on the Beach - Apple Bay
Tel: (284) 495-4212
Breakfast 8-11am Lunch 12-3pm Dinner 6:30-9:30pm  
Sebastian's 

Quito's Gazebo - Cane Garden Bay
Tel: (284) 495-4837
12pm until & Dinner 6:30-9:30pm
Quito's 

Myett's Garden & Grille - Cane Garden Bay
Tel: (284) 495-9649
Brkfast (seasonal) 7-11am  Lunch 11-4pm  Dinner 6:30-9:30pm
Myett's 

Jolly Roger - West End
Tel: (284) 495-4559
8am to midnight
Jolly Roger 

Cruzin' Bar & Grille
Tel: (284) 446-6201
Lunch 12-4pm, Dinner 6:30-9:30pm Closed Mondays Reservations Requested
Cruzin' 

Coco Plums Island Bar & Grill - Apple Bay
Tel: (284) 495-4672


*ROADTOWN*


Brandywine Bay-NEAR ROAD TOWN  *** they offer Capriccio for another dining option
Tel: (284) 495-2301 - reservations strongly adviced
6:30 - 9:30 Monday - Saturday
Brandywine 


The Dove
Tel: (284) 494-0313
Tues-Sat Kitchen 6-10pm. Daily Champagne happy hour 5-7pm
The Dove 

Spaghetti Junction
Closed Sundays
284 494 4880

----------

